
At Amazon's Kent Warehouse, Spending Too Long in the Bathroom Will Cost You - aaronbrethorst
https://www.thestranger.com/slog/2018/07/02/28586083/at-amazons-kent-warehouse-spending-too-long-in-the-bathroom-will-cost-you
======
jrnichols
It'll cost you at a lot of other warehouse jobs too, not just Amazon.
Warehouses don't want to hire people that will go off and spend 30 minutes in
the bathroom. Call center jobs have been monitoring bathroom breaks for years
and years.

Metal detectors are also not uncommon in warehouse jobs due to high value
items being stolen. Amazon warehouses (some) have a wall of shame from loss
prevention. Despite security measures, people will still try to steal
smartphones.

